# heading to Poland



## pattony (Mar 19, 2019)

Heading to Poland and surrounnding area  this year for about 3weeks any information on what to see and where to stay would be appreciated ---Thanks


----------



## RV2MAX (Mar 19, 2019)

salt Mine  Home Page ”Wieliczka” Salt Mine

Wolfs Lair at Ketrzyn , 
Krakow Polish Air Museum , Polish Aviation Museum Cracow
Wroclaw Olympic park has caravan site , and right next to tramstop , and short walk to Water park where they have music/light show in evening FOC . 
if over 3500kg need to get Viatoll box . lots of toll roads . HTSH


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Mar 19, 2019)

pattony said:


> Heading to Poland and surrounnding area  this year for about 3weeks any information on what to see and where to stay would be appreciated ---Thanks



I think you need to define dates and interests - history? walking? etc.

Do you want campsites? Wildcamping is easy.

Surrounding area? North or South? 3 weeks is not long. It is a minimum of a week getting from Channel to/from Poland.

Let us know size of MH. If it is over 3.5t does it look it?

Geoff


----------



## Weston (Mar 19, 2019)

Krakow, with the Schindler Factory and then Auschwitz. All are fascinating places, although the last is very sobering. We were there 5 or so years ago some of the main roads were awful so go gently.


----------



## r4dent (Mar 20, 2019)

Warsaw town centre is just amazing much of it was rebuilt after WW2

If you get as far as Gdansk spend a day at Malbork Castle and another at Gdansk harbour.

.


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 20, 2019)

Interesting thread as it’s on my list.


----------



## mark61 (Mar 20, 2019)

Depending on your route their, Saxon Switzerland National Park SE of Dresden is well worth a visit, it will be pretty packed in holiday season, but stunning scenery.
Birkenau & Auschwitz already mentioned, but if you are over the east then theres Majdanek, slightly SE of Lublin, similar but smaller than Birkenau & Auschwitz but virtually no tourists.
The Masurian Lake District, another lovely area, good for woodland walks etc.


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Mar 20, 2019)

OP has not come back with ansers to what interests him/her.

If they follow all the suggestions they will not make their return at end of 3 weeks.

Geoff


----------



## shaunr68 (Mar 20, 2019)

Indeed, it's a massive country and akin to saying "I'm off to Germany for 3 weeks, what is there to see"?   Some idea of interests and which direction they're heading in would be useful.  

I enjoyed the Masurian Lakes in the north east bordering with Lithuania.

Malbork Castle already mentioned

The Viking settlement of Wolin in Pomerania

Warsaw - already mentioned, razed to the ground in WW2, but was extensively reconstructed and restored post-war.  Krakow seems to be the big tourist draw but I preferred Warsaw, a fascinating and beautiful city bursting with history and tragedy.

Auschwitz - deeply disturbing and sobering.  The guided tours are professional and respectful.

Zakopane and the Tatras Mountains.  We drove over the mountains to Slovakia.

Sandomierz in the south east.  One of the oldest cities in Poland

Bialowieza Forest in the east straddling the border with Belarus.  One of the last primeval forests in Europe and the only place where you can still see the European bison.


----------



## Trotter (May 5, 2019)

Poland is a trip I'd like to do sometime soon. September maybe. I've looked on several sites , and the general theme I'm getting is that t's illegal to wild camp.
Anyone got any idea.


----------



## andyjanet (May 5, 2019)

Op joined in 2010 & this is only there third post so they will return in 2022,
We are heading into Poland next January for a month so have made a note of these suggestions, thanks 
I won’t be going to auschwitz I don’t think I am a strong enough character
Andy


----------



## witzend (May 5, 2019)

Trotter said:


> I've looked on several sites , and the general theme I'm getting is that t's illegal to wild camp. Anyone got any idea.





nicholsong said:


> Do you want campsites? Wildcamping is easy.  Geoff



Earlier in thread Geoff seems to think its OK


----------

